# girly girls ?



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Recently, I ran into an old friend from my past who I had not seen since the 6th grade. We chatted online and the phone awhile and she described herself as a "girly girl" ( she is 54).

I didn't quite know what that meant being she is 54, but in meeting her, she was very emotional, often weeping in telling stories from her past. She was very large ( about 300 pounds)
as she said she does not like to sweat  ( how dfoes she clean her house or do chores) and said she is about to embark on a spiritual journey ( guess that meant she found something to do that involved sitting all day )
and she said she is really into fashion ( how much can be out there in the size 26/28 sizes)

this was all very confusing to me..........

This got me to thinking ( besides how I can't relate to her)

IS IT A GOOD THING TO BE A GIRLY GIRL?
I guess I'm more of a tomboy. I sweat, I work, get dirty sometimes and I'm active. I don't go for fashion but I do try to present neat and clean.
I also fish, can run power tools, fix things and also do a lot of other things like change a flat tire....
my house is clean and so are my clothes and car...

?
or should I have known something was very wrong when she described herself as a girly girl?
I was thinking it meant something along the lines of being fun, and wow was I wrong !

are you a girly girl? 
what kind of woman are you? how would you describe yourself?

I guess I would be tomboy who can clean up very well and after seeing a girly girl... I think I would rather die than be one.
:scratchhead:
whats the point of being inactive, sloppy and unable to do anything?


----------



## blondegirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm definitely a girly girl. I love to go shopping, I love to get my hair and nails done, with my GF's! I love to get ready, and look great for my husband the nights we go out. I love to go to they gym and do aerobics, and swim. I also help out at my GF's dance studio 1 day a week.

Being a girly girl doesn't mean to be lazy and not active LOL. It just means your interests are different than guys... cars, sports, tools, and fishing. Like you mentioned.

I help out around the house do my chores he does his, and I also like to garden and get a little dirty, its fun! I am a girly girl, I guess my definition is just a little bit different from yours.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

can a women be a girly girl and do no physical activity ? I mean whats the point of buying fashion clothing and getting your hair and nails done when all you do is drive from the beauty shop back home and so overweight you need a speciallly modified car seat that will hold you?

My defintion of a girly girl would also be yours, and she would be lighthearted... 
not all serious seeking a new and unknown spiritual journey to find herself.

I'm just confused over this... thats all....
as I have never seen anyone so into looks who was so not into basic health matters.
She also only had about 3 teeth in her head... so why go to all the trouble putting makeup and lipstick on when you don't even take care of your teeth?

maybe............ I'm wondering.......... if she was just like
crazy or something ?
as none of that made any sense to me !


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Why not ask her what her definition of girly girl is?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

you want girly girls? try the NJguidettes of NJ....aghhhh...


there is a website call NJguido com google it....see some of the pics...

so glad to be out of NJ/NYC area....those are girly girls on there...

Blndegirl sounds like a normal girl to me, us guys we like a mix of both, A goodlooking woman who is not afraid to wrestle in the mud.

Don't worry about your friend preso, I just think she is putting up a front for you, because she is ashamed of what she has turned into.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I did ask.. what do you mean...... and that was the answer...
into fashion, makeup, hair... and shopping. I had no ideas that was ALL HER LIFE CONSISTED OF.

There is NO balance... she needs work on the inside, not outside... no amount of clothing, makup or lipstick is going to make anyone 
overlook her size or the fact she has no teeth.

I am just blown away by the experience and don't know what to make of it. Should I avoid girly girls? or what !
when I saw her I was FREAKED !!!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> you want girly girls? try the NJguidettes of NJ....aghhhh...
> 
> 
> there is a website call NJguido com google it....see some of the pics...
> ...


think so?
I dont know what to think.
She talks some real BS then.............


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Preso, I agree, she is ripped up inside and trying to hide it...with make up, etc.

Her defnition of agirly girl, is not the same as your's or blondegirls or mine.

Girly girl is a paris hilton in my mind. I'll take my hot little redhead with paint spilled on her anyday, or my sweaty wife who just got done playing soccer with her husband and children.

who wants a girly girl when you can have a sexy woman.

Understood that your blown away...it happens, people fall in depression and let themselves go, she is depressed but trying to "show" how great her life is, when in reality it's killing her with boredom


----------



## blondegirl (Jun 15, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> Preso, I agree, she is ripped up inside and trying to hide it...with make up, etc.
> 
> Her defnition of agirly girl, is not the same as your's or blondegirls or mine.
> 
> ...


I agree I love going camping and sitting around a fire, and getting dirty with all the boys! (not in a dirty way) But just to have fun, if they need an extra person to play soccer or touch football, IM in!! LOL


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

so can or can you not be a girly girl

when your actually a very large, toothless, stinky girl who can barely waddle to her specially equipped van that can hold her?

?
or is she just a walking/ talking delusion of herself?

guess there are just some things and some people
I just don't understand !


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

So she is your friend and you say this about her?? She probably doesn't love being 300lbs, she could probably use true friends that support her.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Blonddeee said:


> So she is your friend and you say this about her?? She probably doesn't love being 300lbs, she could probably use true friends that support her.


oh, snap.

:bounce::smnotworthy::corkysm60::corkysm60:

judge not lest ye be judged.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Is that what happens to beauty queens when they grow old?! Does she have a medical problem which caused the massive weight gain?


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

:scratchhead:beauty queens:scratchhead:

oh double snap.:scratchhead::smcowboy:

and frogs :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

just because they're cute.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, way to support your 'friend' ...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

she is no friend of mine, someone I knew from my past....

I couldn't even relate to her with all the weepy talk. Not into drama here.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree, if you don't like her, just don't spend time with her. It does seem cruel to make fun of a person for their outward physical appearance, regarrdless of whether she defines it with a term you find offensive or misused.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Sensitive said:


> I agree, if you don't like her, just don't spend time with her. It does seem cruel to make fun of a person for their outward physical appearance, regarrdless of whether she defines it with a term you find offensive or misused.


I did not want to spend time with her. She called me a few times
after I agreed to meet her... and I told her I was an active person, and also had enough of my own stuff to take care of. 
I told her if she did not want to go out and be active, there was nothing we could do together as I was not going to drive to her city to sit around.
Every now and then I run into someone from my past or childhood and half of the time its a horrible experience. 

I don't understand her one bit and don't care to learn the twisted logic in her head. 
I did not make fun of her appearance but was shocked when I saw her as how can someone who said she was into "LOOKS< FASHION" be so outwardly slovernly? how can you be into your looks when you don't even care for your teeth?

I believe she must be crazy ! she needs to work on the inside of herself if she wants friends.... so she is not the overly emotional basketcase of conflicting messages, the first she is a girly girl. She isn't a girl for one ( she is a woman) and not very girly.
Was just awful.... for me on many levels

not to mention she never stopped talking... I had a headache for days from all the blah blah blah about her feelings and her beliefs about God ( she is lost and looking for a religious cure I guess). She needs to gain control over them !!!
Nobody wants to be around someone who is out of control of themselves !
I am sorry she has no man and she is a mess but there is nothing I can do as I don't have that problem of trying to fix people I hardly know.

Which is a good thing... for me. :smthumbup:

*** Hey if you feel sorry for her and want to be her friend, send me your email and I'll forword it to her, she can get into an hour long conversation about her armpit boils and how she lances them with a razor blade and how they smell.
Good luck to you and your new friend, she is just too gross for me !!!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

preso said:


> I did not make fun of her appearance but was shocked when I saw her as how can someone who said she was into "LOOKS< FASHION" be so outwardly slovernly? how can you be into your looks when you don't even care for your teeth?
> 
> I believe she must be crazy ! she needs to work on the inside of herself if she wants friends.... so she is not the overly emotional basketcase of conflicting messages, the first she is a girly girl. She isn't a girl for one ( she is a woman) and not very girly.
> Was just awful.... for me on many levels


You have no idea as to how she got so heavy and zero empathy for her. But you sure feel superior to her.

You're not making yourself look too nice of late.


----------



## studlyc (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow you sound like an amazing person on the inside. Maybe its you who should work on the inside of yourself. (especially if you want friends on here.)


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

you want me to say.. awww, the poor big lady who says she is a girly girl and actually anything but...
and feel sorry for her and be around her?

hey... I am not desperate.
Send me your email, I'm sure she has some new boils she has lanced she wants to talk about

as she never stops talking...
and never has anything inteloigent or interesting to say.

Is it any wonder she's single?
I don't want to be around her... its not good for me. That area of being " selective" I know is not for everyone, but it is for me.

This topic is about girly girls and if a super overeweight, toothless middle aged woman who sees herself as one
is insane or what, as I've never heard or seen anything like it.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Preso, do you happen to live in Texas?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> Preso, do you happen to live in Texas?


no but close.


----------



## studlyc (Jun 10, 2009)

preso, I would suggest therapy. From reading a lot of your posts, it sounds like your cold, and resentful. Maybe therapy would bring a lot of these issues to light so you could live a more happy fulfilling life?


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a scar on my ankle, I'm surprised I have any friends at all... I mean they must really pity me to hang out with me after I broke my leg... no more cute heels and they still love me... crazy!! I think there's more important things then how a person looks... compassion, personality and kindess to name a few...


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:



studlyc said:


> preso, I would suggest therapy. From reading a lot of your posts, it sounds like your cold, and resentful. Maybe therapy would bring a lot of these issues to light so you could live a more happy fulfilling life?


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Blonddeee said:


> I have a scar on my ankle, I'm surprised I have any friends at all... I mean they must really pity me to hang out with me after I broke my leg... no more cute heels and they still love me... crazy!! I think there's more important things then how a person looks... compassion, personality and kindess to name a few...


I've got some freckles (well some is putting it lightly LMAO I have tons! on my face) I'm surprised I leave the house in the day light...jk I don't like them but everyone else loves them...I'm like mmm hmmm bet you wouldn't love them if they were yours! LOL JK

Preso maybe she's looking to you to help her...become more active, take better care of herself, sounds to me like she needs a friend and perhaps fashion and makeup wouldn't be her only loves if she weren't shoved in the corner because of the way she looks. Now granted I'll be the first to admit that toothless fat people aren't the most pleasant to look at but seems to me this woman has deeper issues and perhaps a good loyal friend will help bring her out of her toothless unhealthy over weight state...and let her know there's more to life. First impressions are very weighted on how we view someone but damn, give the girl a chance, it's not always about what's on the outside...look a little deeper, listen a little longer, I bet you hear crys for help and possibly the fact that there's a damn good person inside this friend dying to get out...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I read some of the advice on here and it like this ^ should be filed
in the garbage like most other advice.

LOL !


----------

